# 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUAL0xj-nlw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uOvr...eature=related  
*

----------


## erazer

... .

----------

..

----------


## erazer

-...  .    .      .

----------


## admin

.  . ҳ        . **:    **,       .

----------

> .  . ҳ        . **:    **,       .

      ,       ,  : ,

----------


## laithemmer

.       !    ... 
 !

----------


## admin

,         .

----------


## laithemmer

:)    !       . 
   .     (   ?),      ,    ....

----------

> ,         .

   ?

----------


## erazer

> ҳ        .

         -       .   

> :)    !       . 
>    .     (   ?),      ,    ....

     .     ?       -   !      "? ?!" -    .      ,   -     ,              .

----------


## Tail

-

----------


## erazer

-  .

----------

